# Printing problem with my Cannon multipass-MP390



## shygirl (Aug 3, 2005)

I'am currently having problems printing from my cannon mutipass printer.I can print small font fine in black but whene i make the font large and try to print there is a white line in the middle of the font as if the ink is not even touching the paper. I have re-alighned the printhead a few times with no difference and when i do a nozzle pattern test it seems just fine.I have also taken out the ink cartridges and reinserted them, I have also made sure that the ink is full and still end up with the same problem- any suggestions-


----------



## 3fs (Jul 12, 2005)

Did you try a new printhead?


----------



## shygirl (Aug 3, 2005)

actually i didn't try a new printhead but now that u have metioned it i can try and see what happens.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 3, 2005)

if anyone has any other suggestions please feel free to let me know


----------



## 3fs (Jul 12, 2005)

shygirl said:


> if anyone has any other suggestions please feel free to let me know


 Definitely try a new printhead, I'd be surprised if that's not what your problem is.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 3, 2005)

3fs do u think that my problem might be stem from the fact that i reinstalled windows me on my pc and then reinstalled all my software for the cannon printer? Because before I reinstalled the printer it was working just fine.It was after i reinstalled all the software and went to print something that the problem occured.


----------

